# ayant



## migraña

Hola a todos:
Podeis ayudarme a traducir esta frase? Estoy un poco perdida.
Muchas gracias.

" s´inscrire à un rectangle ayant les dimensions nominales diminuées de l´ecart inférieur. "


----------



## totor

para mí:

"inscribirse en un rectángulo que posee las dimensiones nominales disminuidas de la desviación (también puede ser distancia) interior.


----------



## totor

perdón, inferior, no interior.


----------



## migraña

Muchisimas gracias totor. Buen día !!!!


----------



## joanagutierrez24

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
quer quiere decir ayant  "ayant d`abord


----------



## Sefora112

hola

ayant viene del verbo AVOIR (tener) es su gerundio. ---> Teniendo

ciao


----------



## Domtom

-
Habiendo/teniendo al principio


----------



## joanagutierrez24

Muchas Gracias


----------



## eroz

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Salut!

Je voudrais savoir si cette phrase est possible parce que je ne sais pas si elle va ensemble ou pas: 

La première phrase est: "nombre d'operateurs ayant" et après vient "change d'equipe". Je ne comprends si elles vont ensemble. Pouvez vous trouvez ce qu'elles veulent dire :/


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Para mi sinifica lo siguiente :

Nombre d'opérateurs ayant changé d'équipe.

Muchos operatorios habiendo cambiado de grupo/equipo.


----------



## raidam

Hola,

en ce qui concerne la phrase française tom29 a raison, mais quant à sa traduction no me suena bien en español.... A ver si la mia estará mejor :

Número de operador*es* ( dsl pour l'erreur :S) que cambiaron de turno

Hasta luego


----------



## shaky

No exactamente, tampoco, pienso yo... 
Yo creo que es:
Nùmero de operadores que han cambiado de turno. 

Bonne journée tout le monde!


----------



## paulvial

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
hola , 
quisiera saber como se traduce esto : 

"ayant vécu "
Habrá alguien que me pueda ayudar?
el contexto :
"le nouveau né, _*n'ayant pas vécu*_, n'arrive même pas à avoir conscience de sa propre mort"
gracias


----------



## FranParis

*No habiendo vivido.*


----------



## paulvial

FranParis said:


> *No habiendo vivido.*


oui , bien sûr ! 
merci


----------



## couqui10

Al no vivir, 
Por no vivir,
Al no sobrevivir,

A mon avis, cette construction exprime la cause (comme, parce que....)

Saludos


----------



## FranParis

On pourrait les utiliser aussi.

Mais j'ai trouvé cette phrase, oh combien!, adaptée:



> Una muerte que no es sino la continuidad del estado anterior a la vida: “Estáis muertos, no habiendo vivido antes jamás.”  - Cesar Vallejo.


----------



## paulvial

merci à tous deux , en fait mon effort avait produit ceci : 
el recien nacido, no habiendo vivido, ya no logra tener conciencia de su misma muerte

dois-je corriger aussi la deuxième partie de ma phrase ? 
merci encore


----------



## FranParis

su propia muerte, serait mieux.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sería todavía mejor si empezaras tu frase por:* no* *habiendo vivido, el*...ya que en este caso el gerundio debe encabezar la frase.
Yo aprendía, en los bancos de la universidad, la frase siguiente de Valera o Pereda si mal no recuerdo:
_Viendo la tía Holofernes que su hijo no venía, asió la caldera o el caldero _o algo así (perdón por el autor).
Aunque en tu frase, como se trata de un inciso, entre dos comas, pienso que puedes conservar la estructura.
Además:* no logra siquiera o ni siquiera logra*
Buen día.


----------



## /Latingirl/

Buenos días y buen inicio de semana a todos!

Mi opinión es la siguiente:

n'ayant pas vécu: Lo habéis traducido por "no habiendo vivido", 
 lo cual me parece correcto. Sin embargo, yo me decantaría por 
*"al no haber vivido"*, ya que queda mucho más natural.


----------



## paulvial

gracias muchissimas 
no logra siquiera logra
o 
ni siquiera logra 
evitent le need d'employer "ya" si j'ai bien compris ?! 
on aurait donc 
no habiendo vivido, el recién nacido, ni siquiera logra tener conciencia de su propia vida 
gracias di nuevo


----------



## /Latingirl/

A tener en cuenta:


se dice *muchísimas gracias *o *muchas gracias*.
di nuevo no existe en español, la preposición siempre es de, de manera que debes decir *gracias de nuevo.*
Yo lo traduciría así:* El recién nacido, al no haber vivido, no llega ni siquiera a tomar consciencia de su propia muerte*


----------



## GURB

Hola Latingirl
El problema es que los manuales de gramática *desaconsejan *usar al+infinitivo con valor causal e invitan a emplearlo esencialmente con su valor temporal (aunque reconocen que se usa mucho con ese valor). Pero por mí, tu propuesta es perfecta. En cambio *ojo con*:
_consciencia_= *conciencia.
*_no llega ni siquiera_*= ni siquiera llega o no llega siquiera
*Sin más


----------



## lrg1978

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola,
las construcciones con "ayant" siempre me dan problemas. En este caso he optado por hacer 2 frases, pero me gustaría enlazarlas. ¿A alguien se le ocurre como?

"la législation espagnole permet aux victimes françaises de demander réparation des préjudices qu'elles ont subis, le Procureur géneral ayant précisé dans son décret du 2 janvier 2002 que ...."

"La legislación española permite a las víctimas francesas solicitar la reparación de perjuicios sufridos; el Fiscal general del Estado había precisado en su decreto del 2 de diciembre de 2002 que..."

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## GURB

Bonjour
.*..,le Procureur ayant précisé.*..est en français une proposition gérondive; le gérondif espagnol a la même valeur mais la proposition doit être construite différemment, le gérondif devant absolument être en tête de la proposition _(debiendo el gerundio encabezar la oración)._
Donc ici tu peux écrire:...*habiendo precisado el Fiscal.*..
Un saludo


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola. Me pregunto si, en francés,  los participios presentes que cumplen función predicativa pueden ser traducidos, (en vez de como gerundios), como  una proposición adverbial de tiempo, causa, condición, concesión, fin, etc.

Por ej. : en lugar de "habiendo precisado", traducirlo como "luego de precisar", "dado que había precisado", o lo que más convenga.

No me refiero a cuál es la mejor traducción en este caso(que sin duda es la que sugirió Gurb), sino más bien  lo planteo como posibilidad sintáctica/de traducción, aplicable en general, según el contexto, a los participios presentes con función predicativa/adjetiva, es decir considerados gerundios.

Esto viene a cuento de que en griego clásico (lengua a la cual le debemos todos los problemas con las proposiciones participiales), normalmente los participios con dicha función se toman literalmente como gerundios, pero es frecuente traducirlos al castellano con un matiz adverbial/circunstancial. Me pregunto si el francés nos da la misma posibilidad.

saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola Jenesaisrien
Pese a tu apodo ya veo que en esta cuestión Losabestodo!
Lo que dices es cierto. La circunstancia expresada por este tipo de oración puede ser como dices, temporal, de manera, causal o condicional, concesiva...y, por lo tanto, puede expresarse de otra manera; las propuestas de traducción que haces son perfectamente válidas sobre todo en un nivel de lenguaje más común, reservándose esas formas con gerundio (dado que se reservan...) a un nivel de lengua más sostenido, en la administración por ejemplo, en la lengua jurídica etc...Pero, seguro que no te enseño nada.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola Gurb.
hmm no creas, este tema siempre me ha dado algunos problemillas!!
Muchas gracias por tu aclaración
saludos


----------



## Loubichou

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
j'ai un problème avec la traduction de la construction "ayant"

voici ma phrase: "'ayant perdu toute existence juridique et déjà "disparus",les détenus arrivaient à l'ESMA,les yeux bandés et menottés"

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## yserien

Habiendo.........


----------



## Namarne

Habiendo perdido... 
Tras haber perdido...


----------



## shantalina

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola!

Se trata de un texto que habla de la manera de trabajar de un artista durante una performance, y dice así:

le artiste, ayant revêtu une tenue de travail, soulève des tampons géants sculptés dans le bois afin d'illustrer les difficultés des émigrants

yo he traducido: el artista, vestido de uniforme, levanta tampones gigantes esculpidos en madera con el fin de representar las dificultades de los emigrados

la parte subrayada es la que me crea duda.

Gracias!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Un posible traducción : El artista, después de vestir el traje de faena/el traje de trabajo,...

Otra opción:  el artiste, ya en traje de faena,  levanta.....


----------



## xymox

Tina Iglesias said:


> Sería: El artista, una vez vestido con el traje de faena/con traje de trabajo,...


No estoy de acuerdo. Ayant revêtu viene a decir que ya está vestido y no que lo esté haciendo en el momento.

Creo que la traducción original propuesta es correcta.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> No estoy de acuerdo. Ayant revêtu viene a decir que ya está vestido y no que lo esté haciendo en el momento.
> Creo que la traducción original propuesta es correcta.


El problema es la traducción de "*ayant*" que no aparece en la traducción original y  "habiendo vestido" no queda  muy bien. 



Tina Iglesias said:


> Un posible traducción : El artista, después de vestir el traje de faena/el traje de trabajo,...


 
Otra opción:
El artista, ya en traje de faena, levanta...


----------



## Novae

El artista vestido de uniforme me parece mejor porque es como el artista ya vestido de tal manera..


----------



## jprr

Novae said:


> El artista vestido de uniforme me parece mejor porque es como el artista ya vestido de tal manera..


La remarque de Tina est *complétement juste: ayant revêtu* -> l'action se passe *après* qu'il ait mis sa tenue !


----------



## shantalina

Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios, optaré por 'el artista ya vestido'.


----------



## camargo

Hola
esa forma verbal en fracés, en general, se traduce si no me equivoco así:
el artista, después de vestirse con su ropa de trabajo, levanta ...
Lo que decía Tina al principio.
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

A mí me parece excesivo traducir _tenue de travail_ por _uniforme_. ¿Cómo es un uniforme de artista o de un emigrante ? (A nos ser que el contexto lo precise)

Puede ser una bata, un mono de trabajo, un chándal, un mandil...
El traje de faena de Tina me parece perfecto o
- atuendo de faena

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Kyogen

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Lei una noticia sobre un jubilado ciego a quien le quitaron su perro guia. AL final la noticia dice:
Sa chienne Golden Retriever de 9 ans, mise "à la retraite", lui ayant été retirée, le vieux monsieur qui a déjà eu trois chiens guides, devra désormais se déplacer avec une canne blanche, sans l'aide de l'animal.

No entiendo la manera como se articulan las oraciones dentro de las comas (desde "mise.." hasta " retirée") ni como traducirlas,
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Se trata de incisos que, si los retiras, lo que queda tiene sentido:
"Habiéndole retirado su perra Golden Retriever de 9 años, declarada "jubilada", el anciano, quien ha tenido ya tres perros guía, deberá..."

"Habiéndole retirado su perra Golden Retriever de 9 años, el anciano, quien ha tenido ya tres perros guía, deberá.."

"Habiéndole retirado su perra Golden Retriever de 9 años, el anciano deberá..."

Saludos


----------



## Kyogen

Muchas gracias! Ahora entiendo!
Un saludo cordial


----------



## lapetitebiquette

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola, 

no sé cómo traducir la frase siguiente:

- les personnes ayant accompli des études équivalentes peuvent aussi être admises sur analyse du dossier
- las personas que han realizado estudios equivalentes también pueden ser admitidas bajo análisis del dossier 

Mi traducción es correcta ? 

El contexto: estoy traduciendo unas reglas para poder inscribirse a los estudios de Master en una universidad suiza. 

gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

Curiosamente, yo usaría "tras", es decir, después de haber analizado el expediente.

Pero espera más propuestas.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## lapetitebiquette

Gracias Swift. 
entonces pondrías "trás el análisis del dossier" ? 
tu también utilizas la palabra "dossier" en español ? 



swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Curiosamente, yo usaría "tras", es decir, después de haber analizado el expediente.
> 
> Pero espera más propuestas.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> swift


----------



## lapetitebiquette

perdón "tras" sin tilde


----------



## swift

Hola:

Las personas que hayan realizado estudios equivalentes también pueden ser admitidas tras análisis del expediente.

Así se traduciría para Costa Rica, porque no se usa la expresión "dossier" sino "expediente académico". En España, creo, sí se admite "dossier".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## lapetitebiquette

Muchas gracias Swift por tu ayuda


----------



## Pinchi crinchi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos sobre el tema, no abran otros nuevos.
​
Hola alguien me podría decir que significa ayant y más concretamente en esta frase:
La 2DC (2-désoxyglucose) ayant une structure similaire au glucose...
 Muchas gracias y si no es mucha molestia me gustaría saber si siempre significa lo mismo o tiene varios acepciones. 
Gracias de nuevo
Bisous!


----------



## chlapec

Hola. Ayant es, siempre, el participio presente del verbo *avoir*.


----------

